# Ultimate Guide to Maschine Mk3 as the Best Portable Midi Controller for Cubase Pro 10



## cpaf

Hi All Cubase Users! And Komplete Kontrol users! And Maschine MK3 users!

I have done something rather crazy --> shared the fruition in guide form of my year long desire to use the Maschine MK3 as a portable midi controller for my Cubase Master Template.

This means a hybrid setup with Spitfire instruments and classical stuff but also lots of synths and audio tracks too (though not so much at this point).

The final "product" is:

- Control basic Cubase stuff (transport/metronome among other)

- Control track visibility of instrument folders in Cubase

- All instruments are used in Komplete Kontrol where its parameters are controlled by the MK3

- Playing notes with the pads

- Changing keyswitches with the pads

You can find the guide and any discussion on it here on the official NI Maschine Area forum: https://www.native-instruments.com/…/ultimate-guide-to-mas…/

I will be uploading my Key Commands. My Master Template (though you should make your own! but use it for reference). My Generic Remote file. My Controller Editor Midi-Mode Template for Maschine MK3.



https://www.native-instruments.com/...ble-midi-controller-for-cubase-pro-10.358979/


----------



## cpaf

Updated with advice about track presets when using Komplete Kontrol 

Also all templates have been uploaded


----------



## cpaf

Update. BUG found in Komplete Kontrol as a plugin, reported to NI. Can't load presets with Enter-key.


----------

